# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Orta asyadaki türk piramitleri

## gokhan

orta.jpg


Bugün Çin sınırları içerisinde yer alan, Xian Şehrine 100 km uzaklıkta Qin Ling Shan Sağlarında Ön-Türk uygarlıklarından birisi tarafından inşa edilmiş, etrafında irili ufaklı 100 adet piramitle beraber, 300 metre yüksekliğinde bir piramit bulunmaktadır: Beyaz Piramit.
Beyaz Piramitin İkinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında Çine yardım malzemesi götüren bir C-54 uçağından çekilen fotoğrafı 1957 yılında ilk kez Life dergisinde yayınlanmıştır.

ein BildBu piramitleri araştırmak üzere 1994 yılında Şensi bölgesinde bir araştırma gezisi yapan Alman bilim adamı Hartwig Hausdof kendi koleksiyonundan bir kaç resmin halka açılmasına izin vermiştir. Hausdorfa göre piramitlerin yapım tarihi en az M.Ö. 2500ler civarındadır. Bölge, Çin tarafından yasak bölge ilan edilmiş olduğundan dolayı piramitler içerisinde bulunan mısır medeniyetinden çok ileri bir teknikle mumyalanmış olan cesetler ve Ön-Türkçe yazıtlar üzerinde araştırma yapılamamaktadır. Piramitlerin ebat,orijinal şekil ve büyüklükleri, dikkat çekmemesi açısından Çin Hükümeti tarafından maksatlı olarak tahrip ve kamufle edilmiştir. Piramitlerin üst tarafları kesilmiş ve üstleri toprakla doldurulup, kamuflaj amacıyla ağaçlandırılmıştır.

ein Bild

Beyaz Piramitin ikinci dünya savaşı sırasında Çine yardım malzemesi götüren bir C-54 uçağından çekilen fotoğrafı 1957 yılında ilk kez Life dergisinde yayınlanmıştır.
Bu piramitleri araştırmak üzere1994 yılında Şensi bölgesinde bir araştırma gezisi yapan Alman bilim adamı Hartwig Hausdof kendi koleksiyonundan birkaç resmin halka açılmasına izin vermiştir. Hausdorfa göre piramitlerin yapım tarihi en az M.Ö. 2500ler civarındadır.

Bölge Çin Halk Cumhuriyeti tarafından yasak bölge ilan edilmiş olduğundan dolayı Piramitler içerisinde bulunan Mısır medeniyetinden çok ileri bir teknikle mumyalanmış olan cesetler ve Ön-Türkçe yazıtlar üzerinde araştırma yapılamamaktadır. Türk Bilim adamı Kazım MİRŞAN yaptığı araştırmalarda Ön-Türk uygarlıkları tarafından OT-OĞ olarak isimlendirilen Ön-Mısıra M.Ö 3000 Yıllarında Doğu Anadoludan Isub-Ög yazısının gittiğini tespit etmiştir. Kazım MİRŞANın bugüne kadar anlamı çözülemeyen 184 adet mısır hiyeroglifini Ön-Türkçe olarak okumuş olduğu ve mumyalama tekniklerinin yine M.Ö. 3000li yıllarda Altaylarda geliştirildiği düşünülürse Piramit inşa teknolojisinin Eski Mısıra Ön-Türk Uygarlıkları tarafından öğretildiği sonucuna ulaşılmaktadır.

Tüm İnsanlık tarihini değiştirerek; MEDENİYETİN ASIL YARATICISININ TÜRKLER OLDUĞU SONUCUNU DOĞURAN bu olağanüstü keşif batılı bilim adamları(!) tarafından ısrarla görmezlikten gelinmekte ve insanlığın bilgisinden daha uzun süre saklanması mümkün olmayan bu piramitleri başka bir uygarlığa mal etmeyi amaçlayan maksatlı çalışmalar yapılmaktadır.

Ceviz Kabuğu Progamına katılan (İzleyici telefonu) Halil Şıvgın (Eski Sağlık Bakanı şöyle ne demiş, bakalım:

1984 yılında ben Çini ziyaret ettim, Çini ziyaretim sırasında Turfana götürdüler. İlk defa Turfana giden Türk heyetinin mensubu olmakla da gerçekten gurur duyuyorum. Orada bizi gezdirirken mumya bulduklarını söylediler ve biz mumyaları gördük. O gördüğümüz mumyaların Mısırdaki mumyalardan çok farklı olduğunu ifade ettiler, yani teknoloji olarak, yapımı olarak Mısırdaki mumyaların önünde olduğunu.

Daha sonra aradan yıllar geçti, bir televizyon kanalında bu konun tartışılmakta olduğunu gördüm. Gerçekten bilimsel olarak, gidilmiş, Mısır mumyalarıyla Turfandaki mumyalar arasında bir kıyaslama yapılıyor. Bu kıyaslamada, Turfan mumyalarının Ben orada kadın mumyaları gördüm, çocuk mumyaları gördüm, erkek mumyaları gördükm, fakrlı şeylerden. Ve o sırada, hatta bir tanesinde yeterince koruma yapılmamış, bozulmaya başlamılştı müzede gördük onları.

Bu mumyalardaki üstünlüğü bilim adamları ortaya koymaya başladılar. Bilim adamlarının ortaya koydukları bir gerçek var ki, ilk defa mumya kültürünün Türklerden geliştiği ortaya çıkıyor. Bundan dolayı da ben şimdi iştirak ediyorum. Yani ben bilim adamı değilim, ama bizim bilim adamlarımınızın bu olayın üzerine ciddiyetle eğilmeleri gerekiyor. Eğer Mısırdaki mumya kültürü olduysa, var idiyse geçmişte, onun etrafında da bir kültürün olması lazım. Mısırın etrafında mumya kültürüyle ilgili herhangi bir şey yok. Afrika öbür taraf, bu tarafta da yine böyle bir kültür yok. Dolayısıyla, Orta Asyadan o bölgeye giden Türklerin varlığı söz konusu olabilir

Ben bir katkıda bulunmak istiyorum bu mumyalar konusunda Urumçi mumyalarını söz konusu etmiştir, tabii ki çok önemli. Bakın, buradaki Urumçide teşhir edilen mumyalardan ilk birincisi 44 yaşında ve Milattan önce 1000, yani günümüzden 3000 yıllık. Bir başkası gene 1600, en yaşlı olarak da işte bu Lolan denilen bayan mumyası var, Doğumdan önce 2000 bu, yani 4000. Şimdi en büyük özellii iç organlarının çıkartılmamış olması. Başka ?.. Şu andaki mumyaların durumu Mısır mumyalarına nazaran çok daha iyi olması İleri teknolojide bir mumyalama sistemi öyledir, uygulanmıştır. Dahası, bir mumyanın üzerinde ameliyat izi var, at kılıyla dikilmiş. Amerika doktorların tespiti, dünyada ilk ameliyat veya operasyonlardan bir tanesi olarak kabul ediliyor. Dahası var; burada kumaş ekose ve boyalı ve Doğumdan önce 2000i konuşuyoruz, günümüzden 4000 sene öncesini konuşuyoruz. Ve bunları biz bulmadık; bunlar şu anda Doğu Türkistanda Urumçide teşhir ediliyor.

Kaynak;http://www.gizligercekler.com/orta-a...k-piramitleri/

----------

